
Global Censorship on Revolutions? - visheshsharma
https://medium.com/legex/global-censorship-on-revolutions-72741f1ca330
======
mytailorisrich
The whole premise of this post is incorrect.

The EUCJ did not rule that national courts can order Facebook to take down
content globally. It simply ruled that EU law did not say anything about this
one way or the other when asked if it did.

Let's take a deep breath, and calm down.

------
visheshsharma
This is my take on the latest ruling by the European Court of Justice. Please
do go through it and let me know your valuable opinions.

